# Fort Worth Police Department OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice shot.
Liveleak.com - Fort Worth police release body camera video from fatal officer-involved shooting
The Fort Worth Police Department has released body camera video from a Wednesday shooting in which they say an armed man was killed by police.

Police have said at least one officer shot Amari Malone, 18, on Wednesday afternoon after Malone pointed a handgun toward officers. The officers approached Malone, who was a person of interest in a homicide case, and he pulled a handgun and ran, according to Police Chief Ed Kraus. Officers then chased him.

Malone pointed his gun directly at police, and four officers fired their weapons, Kraus said. Officers fired multiple rounds, and Malone was shot once, he said.

The shooting happened about 5:45 p.m. on Boca Raton Boulevard in the Woodhaven neighborhood in east Fort Worth.

Malone was pronounced dead Wednesday evening at a local hospital.

Police released video of the shooting at a news conference Thursday afternoon.

The homicide in which Malone was a person of interest happened Aug. 5 on Las Vegas Trail, Kraus said. He said Malone was seen with a pistol at the location of the murder. The man killed in the Las Vegas Trail shooting was Ja'Waylon Gay, 24.

Officers began looking for Malone and heard he was in the Woodhaven area on Wednesday. When they tried to speak with him, he ran, drew a gun from his waistband, and pointed the gun at officers, Kraus said.

Two police officers heard the shots that killed Gay, who lived in Fort Worth. The officers were in the 3100 block of Las Vegas Trail when they heard shots at about 10 p.m. Aug. 5. The officers approached a gas station and were directed by people in a parking lot toward a field at its south end, where they found Gay, according to a police report.

Investigations led by the police department's major case and internal affairs divisions are underway, which is standard procedure in officer-involved shootings. The four officers who fired their guns have been placed on paid administrative leave.

The shooting marked the sixth time since June 1 a Fort Worth police officer has shot a civilian. Five of those people died.

Attorney Lee Merrritt, who is representing Malone's family, said he plans to hold a press conference about 3:30 p.m.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

As clean a shoot as you can get.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Kudos to the officers for recognizing the suspect and the weapon.

Obviously the officers had to use the utmost caution considering this individual was a "person of interest " for previous shooting.

_*"Attorney Lee Merrritt, who is representing Malone's family, said he plans to hold a press conference about 3:30 p.m."*_

This is the only part of the story that didn't make any sense. Maybe they hadn't seen the body cam footage yet ?


----------

